# Plural de Gay ¨Gays¨ o  ¨Gais¨



## jazmin1492

Yo siempre pensé que el plural de la palabra gay era ¨gays¨ de hecho si se fijan todos escriben ¨gays¨ no ¨gais¨ y así pensé que era, o ya no sé como es, si gays o gais, navegando por páginas, encontré  un artículo que se titula ¨Lo último de la RAE (Real Academia Española)  y dice ahí que el plural de gay es gais y vienen otros ejemplos de palabras que terminan en ¨y¨ y su plural.

Ej.así viene

Novedades ortográficas y otros detalles 



El plural de "jersey" es "jerséis"; el de "espray", "espráis"; el de "gay", "gais"

 

me pueden decir que es lo correcto ¨gays¨ o ¨gais¨ además cuando escribo gais me lo señala como error el corrector de mi explorador y en cambios gays no, además no conozco a nadie que escriba el plural de gay como gais, todos escriben gays aquí o en china XD

otra duda que tengo es cómo se debe pronunciar gay o gays/gais)? estaba leyendo en otro foro que todos los hispanohablantes la pronuncian con su pronunciación inglesa ¨géi¨, pero que en español se debe adecuar la pronunciación a la grafía y decir ¨gai¨, yo una ves la pronuncie gay como se escribe y me dijeron que se pronunciaba ¨guei¨ no gay ya no sé, quiro saber también si se pronuncia gai, géi, gais o geis


----------



## Nipnip

Esos choros de la RAE no se los cree nadie, sólo son intentos fallidos desde su misma concepción, por tratar de imponer una pronunciación forzada a una palabra que, para empezar, entró a la lengua ya con una pronunciación completamente definida.

O sea, efectivamente la RAE no vacila en sus pronunciamientos de sobremanera osados, aquí te dejo una cita textual del fallo:





> *gay*. Voz tomada del inglés _gay,_ que significa, como adjetivo, ‘homosexual’ o ‘de (los) homosexuales’ y, como sustantivo masculino, ‘hombre homosexual’: _«Cunanan ha sembrado el pánico en la comunidad gay norteamericana»_ (_Caras_ [Chile] 21.7.97); _«Lo difícil para mí no ha sido construir a un gay, lo difícil es interpretar al ser humano complejo que hay en David»_ (_Tiempo_  [Col.] 7.4.97). Aunque entre los hispanohablantes está extendida la  pronunciación inglesa [géi], en español se recomienda adecuar la  pronunciación a la grafía y decir [gái]. Su plural debe ser _gais_ (→ plural, 1d), y no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _gays: «Presidente de la Fundación Triángulo para la igualdad de gais y lesbianas»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 20.9.97); _«Un 22% ya no visita cuartos oscuros de los locales gais»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.12.88). Se desaconseja su uso como adjetivo invariable, frecuente por influjo del inglés:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«Cuando iba a las discotecas gay se mezclaba con el público en general»_ (_DAméricas_ [EE. UU.] 19.7.97).



Desde luego, este posicionamiento ignora por completo la carga sociológica de los vocablos y se adhiere solamente al caracter ortográfico que les gustaría que tuviesen. Yo sólo he visto tal intrepidez en periódicos españoles, y eso, muy raramente.

Saludos.


----------



## Julvenzor

Aparte queda el hecho de que, yo no digo "gais", pronuncio "*gueis*".

Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

De toda la vida se ha dicho maricones. La diferencia entre maricones y gays, gais, gáis, gayes, gayos, gueis, etc., no la hallo.


----------



## jazmin1492

la verdad ya me hice todo un lío con esta palabra su plural y pronunciación, yo creo que me voy a dejar de problemas y voy a utilizar homosexual, y es que esto pasa por esa manía de adoptar palabras que no pertenecen a nuestro idioma, si escribo gais me voy a sentir rara, puesto que todos escriben gays y si digo ¨gay¨ ¨gai¨etc.. igual me voy a sentir rara ya que todos los que conozco la pronuncian como GUEI o GÉI da igual la pronunciación es esa la que todo mundo usa ya sea en México o en China... me podrían sugerir como escribirla en plural y como pronunciarla será correcto mandar al diablo lo que dice la RAE sobre esta palabra?


----------



## jazmin1492

es como la palabra ¨okay¨ todos la pronunciamos como es, okey y no pasa nada y se abrevia ok, bonito se vería que digamos ¨okay nos vemos a las 11:00 pm¨ 
se debe pronunciar okey nos vemos a las 11:00 pm¨ y okay también es una palabra que adoptamos en el español!


----------



## Nipnip

jazmin1492 said:


> la verdad ya me hice todo un lío con esta palabra su plural y pronunciación, yo creo que me voy a dejar de problemas y voy a utilizar homosexual, y es que esto pasa por esa manía de adoptar palabras que no pertenecen a nuestro idioma, si escribo gais me voy a sentir rara, puesto que todos escriben gays y si digo ¨géi¨ ¨guei¨etc.. igual me voy a sentir rara ya que todos los que conozco la pronuncian como GUEI o GÉI da igual la pronunciación es esa la que todo mundo usa ya sea en México o en China... me podrían sugerir como escribirla en plural y como pronunciarla será correcto mandar al diablo lo que dice la RAE sobre esta palabra?



Pues lo de toda la vida, escrito gay, pl; gays. Pronunciada guei y gueis respectivamente. No hay más. Eso de GÉI nunca lo he oído.


----------



## jazmin1492

tienes razón jeje voy a seguir escribiendo gays para el plural de gay y seguiré pronunciándola como GUEI ya que así se ha adoptado en el idioma español, digo si la adoptamos hay que adoptarla también con su pronunciación y no a medias, pero que hay de "jersey" es "jerséis"; el de "espray", "espráis"?  esas palabras si hay que respetar sus plurales verdad? no vamos a escribir jerseys, esprays


----------



## Nipnip

Pues bueno, es que habría que ser congruentes. Si te vas a ir con la norma académica, adelante. Si vas a hacer lo que es normal, pues entonces también aquí. Con lo de _spray _no hay tanto problema, lo puedes dejar en inglés y usas las bastardillas para indicar que es un término no español, si prefieres castellanizarla habría que decir y escribir _espray; esprais. _Yo, por pura congruencia, escibiría los dos término cual se escriben en inglés. _Jerseys, _es aun más complicado porque como sabrás en México se pronuncia *yersis*, si le hacemos caso a la Academia, así mismo habría que escribirlo, imáginate que les hiciéramos caso, cuando alguien más lea nuestro documento ni idea va a tener de qué rayos pudieran ser los _yersis. _

_En el aeropuerto de Nueva Yersi._


----------



## Erreconerre

jazmin1492 said:


> Yo siempre pensé que el plural de la palabra gay era ¨gays¨ de hecho si se fijan todos escriben ¨gays¨ no ¨gais¨ y así pensé que era, o ya no sé como es, si gays o gais, navegando por páginas, encontré  un artículo que se titula ¨Lo último de la RAE (Real Academia Española)  y dice ahí que el plural de gay es gais y vienen otros ejemplos de palabras que terminan en ¨y¨ y su plural.
> 
> Ej.así viene
> 
> Novedades ortográficas y otros detalles
> 
> 
> 
> El plural de "jersey" es "jerséis"; el de "espray", "espráis"; el de "gay", "gais"
> 
> 
> 
> me pueden decir que es lo correcto ¨gays¨ o ¨gais¨ además cuando escribo gais me lo señala como error el corrector de mi explorador y en cambios gays no, además no conozco a nadie que escriba el plural de gay como gais, todos escriben gays aquí o en china XD
> 
> otra duda que tengo es cómo se debe pronunciar gay o gays/gais)? estaba leyendo en otro foro que todos los hispanohablantes la pronuncian con su pronunciación inglesa ¨géi¨, pero que en español se debe adecuar la pronunciación a la grafía y decir ¨gai¨, yo una ves la pronuncie gay como se escribe y me dijeron que se pronunciaba ¨guei¨ no gay ya no sé, quiro saber también si se pronuncia gai, géi, gais o geis



A mí me suena un poco pedante llamar *gays* a los *homosexuales*. 
Cuando se hace una copia intacta de alguna palabra inglesa debe haber alguna razón, por ejemplo, si en la informática tomamos y adoptamos palabras como *chat* y *web *es porque esta tecnología la tomamos de un país angloparlante; y si tomamos su tecnología, lo de menos es adoptar también sus nombres tal cual nos llegan. 
Pero no veo para qué hacer uso una palabra inglesa para nombrar a los homosexuales, cuando tenemos nuestras propias palabras aplicables al caso y cuando, a diferencia de la tecnología informática, también "producimos" nuestros propios homosexuales y no hay razón para adjudicarles un nombre inglés.

Donde yo vivo no se usa el gay, aunque sí se usa el *gais*, pero con otro sentido; el sentido de compañero, amigo, camarada..., etc. Los homosexuales, dependiendo del ámbito en que se hable se llaman desde *homosexuales*,* marica*s y *maricones* hasta *frescos.* Por ejemplo,"Don Luis tiene un hijo fresco".
Pero nunca he oído que a un homosexual lo llamen *gay*.


----------



## Nipnip

Erreconerre said:


> Los homosexuales, dependiendo del ámbito en que se hable se llaman desde *homosexuales*,* marica*s y *maricones* hasta *frescos.* Por ejemplo,"Don Luis tiene un hijo fresco".
> Pero nunca he oído que a un homosexual lo llamen *gay*.


Pues yo creo que no ves mucho la tele o escuchas la radio. Aparte_, fresco _es una forma de decir "fresa", *no gay*. También por contagio de otros países así le llaman algunas personas a alguien completamente desenfadado en el trato, con cierto cinismo y medio gandúl.


----------



## Erreconerre

Nipnip said:


> Pues yo creo que no ves mucho la tele o escuchas la radio. Aparte_, fresco _es una forma de decir "fresa", *no gay*. También por contagio de otros países así le llaman algunas personas a alguien completamente desenfadado en el trato, con cierto cinismo y medio gandúl.



Bueno, de que veo tele, veo tele. Pero fui muy puntual: hablo del ámbito en el que vivo. Así lo dice mi respuesta.
Y en cuanto a que fresco no es sinónimo de homosexual, pues no escuchas mucho a los sonorenses para decir algo como eso.


----------



## Nipnip

Ni hablar.


----------



## Erreconerre

Nipnip said:


> Ni hablar.



Te sugiero revisar la palabra *fresco*, tomada de un blog que no es sonorense.

http://quintageneracionleii.wordpre...strito-federal-sonora-guadalajara-y-veracruz/


----------



## Ludaico

No veo qué problema hay en llamar al maricón, en plural, maricones. Yo, si fuera maricón, me gustaría que me llamaran así, en español, y no gay. Pero... ¿qué pasa, que si uno es gay es más "_guay_"?


----------



## jazmin1492

pero maricón es una grosería para los homosexuales no? acá usan maricón, joto, mayate, puñal, mariposon, marica etc... pero no son palabras apropiadas para referise a un homosexual respetuosmente, la mayoría vendrían siendo modismos no? o me equivoco? como por ejemplo allá arriba mencionaron que ¨fresco¨ acá la utilizamos como para decir ¨oye fresco¨ es decir, ¨oye relajate, tranquilizate, calmate, etc... por ejemplo si bien algunos utilizan maricón para referirse a los homosexuales, pero esta palabra es como un insulto para ellos, incluso muchos homosexuales se defienden cuando les dicen ¨maricón¨ respondiendo ¨maricón es el que le pega a las mujeres¨ ¨maricón es alguien que no respeta a las mujeres¨


----------



## jazmin1492

es que ya hoy en día todos ya usan la palabra gay para referirse a los homosexuales, incluso hasta en mujeres, pero en mi opinión la palabra gay solo debe aplicarse en hombres no? yo escucho que en todas partes ya utilizan la palabra gay, incluso los mismos homosexuales, dicen ¨soy gay¨ ya no dicen s¨soy homosexual¨ ya la palabra gay se usa siempre y no he escuchado que la pronuncien como según dicen los diccionarios, que debe pronunciarse ¨Gai¨  todos la pronuncian GUEI


----------



## jazmin1492

además si escriben gays en google les saldrán muchísimos resultados como ¨gays¨ y de ¨gais¨ nada, inclusive hay hasta noticias que utilizan el termino en plural gays, escribí gays y me salio esta noticia aquí dejo el titulo ¨Destituida una secretaria de Estado italiana por criticar a los grupos_gays_¨ es decir todos usan gays, nadie escribe gais, aunque trataran de imponernos que es gais, ya todos estamos impuestos a escribir gays en su plural


----------



## dexterciyo

Hola, jazmin1492 .

Yo diría que va a depender de cómo pronuncies la palabra. Si lo haces como Julvenzor, es decir, "gueis", lo razonable es escribir _gays_ (tal vez en cursiva o comillas por ser palabra extranjera). Si la pronuncias como recomienda la Academia, sería _gais_.

Respecto a lo que comenta Ludaico, habría que aclarar que no da lo mismo emplear el término _maricón_. Sin lugar a duda tiene un matiz despectivo y malsonante, por mucho que a él le gustara que así lo llamasen si se diera la ocasión.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Acá todo el mundo dice _guei_, _gueis_ y escribe *gay*, *gays*_. _Diga lo que diga la RAE.

Y lo de "maricón" es un insulto y definitivamente no es lo mismo decirle a alguien "gay" que decirle "maricón".


----------



## Julvenzor

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Acá todo el mundo dice _guei_, _gueis_ y escribe *gay*, *gays*_. _Diga lo que diga la RAE.
> 
> Y lo de "maricón" es un insulto y definitivamente no es lo mismo decirle a alguien "gay" que decirle "maricón".




Quizás lo sea en Bolivia; pero por aquí no tiene esa connotación negativa. Llega hasta el punto de que los propios homosexuales (hombres) se autodenominan "maricones".

Un saludo.


----------



## Migueles

Desde mi óptica, maricón es un vulgarismo para referirse a un varón afeminado u homosexual. Gay no tiene esa connotación vulgar ni se refiere a un varón afeminado. Únicamente apunta a un homosexual, a una persona, especialmente hombre, con una inclinación erótica hacia otros hombres. De manera tal que el significado de gay es más acotado que el de maricón y no conlleva el matiz vulgar.

Desde el punto de vista ortográfico, de la última edición (2010) de la Ortografía de la lengua española, se desprende, en mi opinión, que gay puede ser considerado un extranjerismo crudo o como uno adaptado. 

Si se le toma como un extranjerismo crudo o no adaptado —que se utiliza con su grafía y pronunciación originarias y que presenta rasgos gráfico-fonológicos ajenos a la ortografía del español— y, como tal, debe escribirse en los textos españoles con algún tipo de marca gráfica que indique su carácter foráneo, preferentemente en letra cursiva (_gay, gays_), o bien entre comillas (“gay”, “gays”). 

También puede ser tomado como un extranjerismo adaptado —que no presenta problema de adecuación a la ortografía española o que ha modificado su grafía o su pronunciación originaria para adecuarse a las convenciones gráfico-fonológicas de nuestra lengua española—. En este caso, se escribe sin ningún tipo de resalte y se somete a las reglas de acentuación gráfica del español: gay para el singular y gais para el plural.

_Como extranjerismo crudo: Pedro sostuvo una reunión con un colectivo de gays (“gays”_, «gays»_) y lesbianas._ 

_Como extranjerismo_ adaptado: Pedro sostuvo una reunión con un colectivo de gais y lesbianas. 

La pronunciación depende, a mi entender, de cómo lo consideres. Si lo pronuncias como un anglicismo, debes decir ‘guei’ y ‘gueis’. Si lo pronuncias como un extranjerismo adaptado al español, entonces pronunciarás ‘gai’ y ‘gais’, para el singular y el plural, respectivamente. 


Saludos


----------



## Gabriel

Ya que vamos a "castizar" estas palabras, ¿por qué no hacemos que el plural de gay sea gayes?
Digo, como rey/reyes, ley/leyes... Así es como se forman los plurales de los sustantivos terminados en vocal+y en español.

No, no lo digo en serio. Esto siendo irónico con la propuesta de la RAE.


----------



## Nipnip

Este tema tiene ya como 6 hilos en el Sólo español, desde hace más de 6 años y veo que las tendencias no han cambiado mucho. Gabriel, en esos mismos hilos hay quienes abogan porque así se hagan los plurales de este tipo de palabras: _jerseyes._

Bravo, Migueles, por tu post. Es completísimo. Que cada quien escriba como quiera, si han de añadirse a la regla académica hay para todos.


----------



## Gabriel

Nipnip said:


> Gabriel, en esos mismos hilos hay quienes abogan porque así se hagan los plurales de este tipo de palabras: _jerseyes._


En todo caso, sería "j*é*rseyes", ¿no? (¡Puf! Suena terrible eso)
Los plurales en español no modifican cuál es la vocal acentuada.


----------



## Nipnip

Sí pero los españoles dicen  jers*ey*. Con jota de Jacinto.


----------



## Gabriel

Nipnip said:


> Sí pero los españoles dicen  jers*ey*. Con jota de Jacinto.


No entiendo. ¿Qué tiene que ver la pronunciación de la jota con lo que veníamos hablando?


----------



## Nipnip

Gabriel said:


> No entiendo. ¿Qué tiene que ver la pronunciación de la jota con lo que veníamos hablando?



Nada, sólo que en México la acentuación concuerda con la pronunciación. *LLe*rsi., quizá en Argentina hacen la acencuatión llana pero pronunciación española.


----------



## Gabriel

Ah... ¿Los españoles la pronuncian aguda? ¿De dónde salió eso?

En Argentina se pronucnia sh*é*rsei.


----------



## Nipnip

Jaja, mira lo que encontré.


> *jersey*. ‘Prenda de punto y con mangas  que cubre desde el cuello a la cintura’ y, en algunos países americanos,  ‘tejido de punto’. La voz inglesa _jersey_ se ha adaptado al español en distintas formas. En España se emplea _jersey_ (pl. _jerséis,_ → plural, 1d), que también tiene cierto uso en algunos países americanos: _«Iba siempre con pantalones vaqueros, blusas y jerséis anchos»_ (GaSánchez _Historia_ [Esp. 1991]); _«El Chino se metió en su overol gastado, se colocó el jersey manchado, el poncho espeso»_ (Scorza _Tumba_ [Perú 1988]); _«Prendas de terciopelo, jersey y otros materiales»_ (Dios _Miami_ [Arg. 1999]). No es correcto el singular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _jerséi,_ ni los plurales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _jerseys_ o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _jerseises_. Junto a _jersey,_ *existen las adaptaciones yérsey (pl. yerseis), usada sobre todo en América, y yersi (pl. yersis), propia de algunas zonas de Andalucía occidental: «Se puso su yérsey marinero» (Skármeta Cartero [Chile 1986]);* _«El yersi granate que a tía Blanca se le había quedado chico»_ (Mendicutti _Palomo_ [Esp. 1991]). Se recomienda adaptar siempre la grafía a la pronunciación, de manera que quien pronuncie [jerséi] escriba _jersey,_ quien pronuncie [yérsei] escriba _yérsey_ y quien pronuncie [yérsi] escriba _yersi_.


No cabe duda que la realidad supera la ficción. Yo me retiro, hay que digerir todo esto con mucha calma.


----------



## jorgema

Hola, Nipnip.
En ese texto se pone un ejemplo de un autor peruano y otro de uno argentino; sin embargo no se dice cuál es la pronunciación que se le da a jersey. Por lo menos en el caso peruano, puedo decir que nunca he escuchado esa palabra pronunciada a la española, más bien siempre como yérsey. Por cierto, creo que en el Perú la discusión sobre cómo pronunciarla casi no tiene sentido; la sentimos como un extranjerismo y, además, preferimos usar el término _chompa _para llamar a esa prenda de vestir.
En cuanto a gay, la pronunciación imita a la original inglesa. Es otra palabra que se siente como un extranjerismo completo.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

> *gay*(gei) 1 _adj_ Homosexual, en especial aplicado a un hombre:_ La exposición está orientada hacia un público gay._ [ También es sustantivo: _Ella se enamoró de un gay]. _ § 2 _adj_  De los _gays_[1] o relativo a ellos:_ la organización de la marcha del orgullo gay ._*Nota*. El plural es _gays_: _Hay gran cantidad de films que exploran temáticas gays. / Gays y lesbianas eligen viajar a Latinoamérica a pesar de la crisis._



Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina (Voz Activa/Clarín)
http://www.clarin.com/diccionario


----------



## jazmin1492

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Acá todo el mundo dice _guei_, _gueis_ y escribe *gay*, *gays*_. _Diga lo que diga la RAE.
> 
> Y lo de "maricón" es un insulto y definitivamente no es lo mismo decirle a alguien "gay" que decirle "maricón".



así es Jorge, es lo que precisamente les estaba comentando ¨maricón¨ sí es insulto, o al menos aquí en México sí lo usan como insulto para los homosexuales, para mí es una palabra como ¨joto¨ o algo por el estilo, bueno en caso de que nuevamente yo utilice la palabra ¨gay¨ o ¨gays¨ yo las seguiré usando como tal pronunciándola como guei o gueis y escribiendo su plural como gays para no hacerme enredos al fin todos así la pronuncian y escriben, yo nunca he escuchado a un homosexual que diga ¨yo soy maricón¨ y no creo que lo vaya a escuchar algún día


----------



## jazmin1492

Migueles said:


> Desde mi óptica, maricón es un vulgarismo para referirse a un varón afeminado u homosexual. Gay no tiene esa connotación vulgar ni se refiere a un varón afeminado. Únicamente apunta a un homosexual, a una persona, especialmente hombre, con una inclinación erótica hacia otros hombres. De manera tal que el significado de gay es más acotado que el de maricón y no conlleva el matiz vulgar.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista ortográfico, de la última edición (2010) de la Ortografía de la lengua española, se desprende, en mi opinión, que gay puede ser considerado un extranjerismo crudo o como uno adaptado.
> 
> Si se le toma como un extranjerismo crudo o no adaptado —que se utiliza con su grafía y pronunciación originarias y que presenta rasgos gráfico-fonológicos ajenos a la ortografía del español— y, como tal, debe escribirse en los textos españoles con algún tipo de marca gráfica que indique su carácter foráneo, preferentemente en letra cursiva (_gay, gays_), o bien entre comillas (“gay”, “gays”).
> 
> También puede ser tomado como un extranjerismo adaptado —que no presenta problema de adecuación a la ortografía española o que ha modificado su grafía o su pronunciación originaria para adecuarse a las convenciones gráfico-fonológicas de nuestra lengua española—. En este caso, se escribe sin ningún tipo de resalte y se somete a las reglas de acentuación gráfica del español: gay para el singular y gais para el plural.
> 
> _Como extranjerismo crudo: Pedro sostuvo una reunión con un colectivo de gays (“gays”_, «gays»_) y lesbianas._
> 
> _Como extranjerismo_ adaptado: Pedro sostuvo una reunión con un colectivo de gais y lesbianas.
> 
> La pronunciación depende, a mi entender, de cómo lo consideres. Si lo pronuncias como un anglicismo, debes decir ‘guei’ y ‘gueis’. Si lo pronuncias como un extranjerismo adaptado al español, entonces pronunciarás ‘gai’ y ‘gais’, para el singular y el plural, respectivamente.
> 
> 
> Saludos



pues creo que todos o la mayoría usan la palabra gay como extranjerismo crudo, me gusto mucho esta respuesta, gracias


----------



## Vampiro

Después de todo este hilo ya no sé si el plural de gay es jérseyes o maricones; lo único que está claro es que sólo los beneméritos de la RAE usan "gais".
_


----------



## Valtiel

Vamos a ver, es muy fácil, compañeros.

Estamos de acuerdo en que _gay _es un extranjerismo crudo y que debe pronunciarse [géi] en lugar de [gái] diga lo que diga la ASALE (por esta vez no estoy de acuerdo con los académicos).

Pero el plural, según el sistema ortográfico español, es _gais_. ¿Qué duda hay?

De todas formas, es totalmente innecesario hacer uso de tal extranjerismo, especialmente en la lengua escrita. Hay muchos otros vocablos mucho más castizos y naturales del español.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## dexterciyo

Valtiel said:


> Vamos a ver, es muy fácil, compañeros.
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo en que _gay _es un extranjerismo crudo y que debe pronunciarse [géi] en lugar de [gái] diga lo que diga la ASALE (por esta vez no estoy de acuerdo con los académicos).
> 
> Pero el plural, según el sistema ortográfico español, es _gais_. ¿Qué duda hay?
> 
> De todas formas, es totalmente innecesario hacer uso de tal extranjerismo, especialment en la lengua escrita. Hay muchos otros vocablos mucho más castizos y naturales del español.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



No obstante, si pronuncias /géis/, lo más lógico sería que escribieras *gays*.


----------



## Valtiel

No, a ver. Precisamente iba a decir algunas cosas más (modificando mi mensaje... Pero ahora ya creo otro mensaje).

No estoy de acuerdo (una de las pocas cosas, como digo, en las que no coincido del todo con la ASALE) en que _gay _se pronuncie a la española, tal como se escribe. Es una de esas palabras que deben dejarse como en su origen, o en todo caso adaptarse como la fonética: _guei, gueis_. Es algo así como _rock _(género musical), que no diríamos _roca _(gracias a Dios... ), o _metal _(género musical), pronunciado [métal] y no [metál] (¡horrible!).

Si escribimos _gay_, _gays _hay que usar la cursiva o las comillas... Por ser un extranjerismo, para indicar que es una palabra que no se pronuncia como se escribe. Pero entonces al mismo tiempo no habría que resaltarlo con cursiva o comillas porque es cierto que algunas personas sí pronuncian [gái]... Entonces lo mejor sería, para más coherencia y menos confusiones, adaptar el vocablo a _guei_.

Aunque hay que tener en cuenta otro tema importante. De la misma manera que antes —y todavía hoy— se escribía siempre _samurái_, la tendencia más actual y lo que se está recomendando ahora es escribir _samuray_. Por lo que _gay _tendría que adaptarse en la forma _guey, gueys_... :S

En fin, es cuestión de que pase el tiempo y los hablantes se decidan...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Vampiro

Valtiel said:


> En fin, es cuestión de que pase el tiempo y los hablantes se decidan...


Los hablantes ya nos decidimos hace rato, la que está dando la hora y generando confusión (una vez más) es la RAE.
_


----------



## germanbz

Ludaico said:


> De toda la vida se ha dicho maricones. La diferencia entre maricones y gays, gais, gáis, gayes, gayos, gueis, etc., no la hallo.


La diferencia estriba en otra palabra llamada respeto.
Supongo que para los que consideran "_normal_" llamar a un homosexual, "maricón", debe resultar igualmente normal y castizo usar términos como "sucada", "moraco", "catalufo" etc etc....


----------



## romarsan

germanbz said:


> La diferencia estriba en otra palabra llamada respeto.
> Supongo que para los que consideran "_normal_" llamar a un homosexual, "maricón", debe resultar igualmente normal y castizo usar términos como "sucada", "moraco", "catalufo" etc etc....



Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Ludaico

germanbz said:


> La diferencia estriba en otra palabra llamada respeto.
> Supongo que para los que consideran "_normal_" llamar a un homosexual, "maricón", debe resultar igualmente normal y castizo usar términos como "sucada", "moraco", "catalufo" etc etc....


*Supones mal*. Es más, ni conozco las palabras esas que has escrito. ¿Sucada? ¿Catalufo? ¿Moraco? Es la primera vez que las leo. Y lo digo en serio.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ludaico said:


> No veo qué problema hay en llamar al maricón, en plural, maricones. Yo, si fuera maricón, me gustaría que me llamaran así, en español, y no gay.



Lo siento, pero no. 

Si no quieres usar la palabra gay, entonces usa homosexual. Maricón es un insulto - y siempre lo ha sido - se mire como se mire; un insulto homófobo y repugnante.


----------



## Gabriel

Valtiel said:


> Pero el plural, según el sistema ortográfico español, es _gais_. ¿Qué duda hay?


No lo veo tan obvio. El plural de "buey" no es "bueis", el de "rey" no es "reis", ni el de "ley" es "leis", y éstos supongo que cumplen con el sistema ortográfico español.


----------



## Lord Darktower

jazmin1492 said:


> tienes razón jeje voy a seguir escribiendo gays para el plural de gay y seguiré pronunciándola como GUEI ya que así se ha adoptado en el idioma español, digo si la adoptamos hay que adoptarla también con su pronunciación y no a medias, pero que hay de "jersey" es "jerséis"; el de "espray", "espráis"?  esas palabras si hay que respetar sus plurales verdad? no vamos a escribir jerseys, esprays


¿A estas alturas del hilo no se le ha ocurrido a nadie tirar del DPD?

Formación del plural:


> *d) Sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en -y precedida de vocal. Forman tradicionalmente su plural con -es: rey, pl. reyes; ley, pl. leyes; buey, pl. bueyes; ay, pl. ayes; convoy, pl. convoyes; bocoy, pl. bocoyes. Sin embargo, los sustantivos y adjetivos con esta misma configuración que se han incorporado al uso más recientemente —en su mayoría palabras tomadas de otras lenguas— hacen su plural en -s. En ese caso, la y del singular mantiene en plural su carácter vocálico y, por lo tanto, debe pasar a escribirse i (→ i, 5b): gay, pl. gais; jersey, pl. jerséis; espray, pl. espráis; yóquey, pl. yoqueis. Pertenecen a la etapa de transición entre ambas normas y admiten, por ello, ambos plurales las palabras coy, pl. coyes o cois; estay, pl. estayes o estáis; noray, pl. norayes o noráis; guirigay, pl.guirigayes o guirigáis, con preferencia hoy por las formas con -s. Son vulgares los plurales terminados en -ses, como **jerseises.*



¿Cuándo se quiere seguir sus recomendaciones y cuándo no?


----------



## Gabriel

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿A estas alturas del hilo no se le ha ocurrido a nadie tirar del DPD?


Bueno... a mí se me ocurrió tirar el DPD. ¿Es lo mismo?
(Sobre todo cuando veo cosas como "yóquey/yoqueis")


----------



## Valtiel

Como comenté más tarde, realmente no está tan claro el tema.

Por favor, *lee bien todos* los mensajes antes de escribir y publicar uno, especialmente cuando te refieres a otro mensaje.

Aunque también dije todo lo que hay que considerar sobre el tema de la expresión _gay_, así que doy por terminada la discusión por mi parte.

Saludos cordiales.


----------

